
Sci-Hub: removing pay-wall barriers in the way of science - matthberg
https://sci-hub.ac/
======
senior_james
I don't respect a site like this. Instead of getting scientists to actually
willingly upload their research for free, you are just infringing on the
rights of the intellectual property owners.

